# Schwinn B9/B10’s



## RustyHornet (May 9, 2021)

Not finding a whole lot of these around. Picked this up at Memory Lane in a trade deal. I know there are a lot of wrong parts, but overall it’s a good start for what I wanted. Would like to see some more!

Upon first research it appears it’s a 1934 model B9. I don’t think the head badge is original based on the small hole above this one, perhaps it should have a brass Planes and Trains? Still learning on those. The fork is an old Wald replacement. I’ve not seen one of these big clover sprockets yet, but I like it. Looks like it was a dark green color. 

Post yours please! Need some ideas and information!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2021)

I think the planes & trains badge dates to the late '40s.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 9, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I think the planes & trains badge dates to the late '40s.



Perhaps this one does, but I do not believe it to be original to the bike. There is a brass planes and trains that was prewar.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 10, 2021)

Digging into this one a little bit. Reading more and more, learning about these years and models. I have read that these bikes all originally came without chain guards and had a straight crank. This one has a dog leg, which looks like it might be a 1933? Still looking like the serial puts the frame as a 1934 build. The Morrow is dated 1940, so wheels have most likely been replaced.

I‘d love to find an original truss fork, original style handlebars with cross bar. I have an original style stem. Would also love to find an original straight crank, this dog leg is bent and threads stripped out of the pedals.


















I’d also love to find another US Royal Nobby tire to match this one!!!


----------



## SKPC (May 10, 2021)

Looks like an earlier, 28-er frame I think. Not sure any parts are original


----------



## dasberger (May 10, 2021)

I'm with @SKPC....  26" wheels look small in that frame.  Been doing research trying to nail down some info on my '27 moto and it hasn't been easy....  I did come across a chart in a thread somewhere (can't seem to find now) which puts your serial at '33.  If spring of '33 was when the ballon tire 26" was first introduced than maybe yours is from the first half of the year?  The 33 on the crank seems like a coincidence... doesn't look like a Schwinn crank.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Looks like an earlier, 28-er frame I think. Not sure any parts are original



I don’t believe any of the parts are original either. And I had those same thoughts on the frame!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

dasberger said:


> I'm with @SKPC....  26" wheels look small in that frame.  Been doing research trying to nail down some info on my '27 moto and it hasn't been easy....  I did come across a chart in a thread somewhere (can't seem to find now) which puts your serial at '33.  If spring of '33 was when the ballon tire 26" was first introduced than maybe yours is from the first half of the year?  The 33 on the crank seems like a coincidence... doesn't look like a Schwinn crank.



I agree the wheels look small in it and had those same thoughts. So I measured the length of the rear triangle and it measured the same as my ‘39. I don’t have a 28” bike to compare it to right now. My first thoughts were the crank isn’t a schwinn, but my ‘39 crank is “stamped” similar to this one, no AS&Co just a 39.

I also came across that same chart, but kept reading and it seems that it has been disproved. I had come across another site that seemed to have more correct info and that’s where I’m getting the ‘34 from at this moment. I’d love to nail this one down for sure!

Perhaps you can take some pictures of your fame, and some measurements and we can compare!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

Here’s some comparison pics. If there is a for sure way to tell if a frame is a 28 or 26, I have not come across it.

Red bike is my ‘39 





































Last pic shows where I was hooking the tape.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

I guess the biggest question is, what did the manufacturers change when they went to 26”?


----------



## dasberger (May 11, 2021)

I'll have to measure mine when I get a chance as it's in storage.  As far as dating and the charts there is such a big gap in info for this era.  People much more knowledgeable than me have spent a lot of time trying to nail these dates down and it seems there is still a lot of debate.  The previous owner of my bike did a lot of digging and he found a few original examples that were dated by serial and crank.  The closest serial to yours he sent me was 478513 which was dated to 1931.


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2021)

Yes, most likely the last of the Schwinn moto frames that used trumpet mouth joinery on the lower truss bar, the biggest clue..  Serial # also suggests this is a 1930 to 33 28" wheeled motobike.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

dasberger said:


> I'll have to measure mine when I get a chance as it's in storage.  As far as dating and the charts there is such a big gap in info for this era.  People much more knowledgeable than me have spent a lot of time trying to nail these dates down and it seems there is still a lot of debate.  The previous owner of my bike did a lot of digging and he found a few original examples that were dated by serial and crank.  The closest serial to yours he sent me was 478513 which was dated to 1931.



I agree that there is no absolute way to tell. I will have to dig and find the site I was looking at, I thought i saved it. My serial is 500727. I don’t know if there will be a way for me to nail down the date on mine. But I am very curious to the measurements when you get a chance on yours!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Yes, most likely the last of the Schwinn moto frames that used trumpet mouth joinery on the lower truss bar.  Serial # also suggests this.
> 28-er is most likely 30-33.



What say you to the measurements being exact same as my ‘39? I’m jot arguing, just trying to learn!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> I agree that there is no absolute way to tell. I will have to dig and find the site I was looking at, I thought i saved it. My serial is 500727. I don’t know if there will be a way for me to nail down the date on mine. But I am very curious to the measurements when you get a chance on yours!



I was also looking at that truss bar, came across several others claiming to be 1933-34 with same construction. I had a verified ‘28 a few years ago, I wish I had taken measurements of the frame...


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2021)

Some makers had different chain stay and fork lengths for 28" vs 26" during this transition period, but not all.   Colson 100% did, but I am not so sure Schwinn/ others also did this. Your frame seems to be very added onto and pieced together, with the later badge stuck on with short badge hole distance.
@cyclingday , Marty may be able to chime in and add his thoughts.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Some makers had different chain stay and fork lengths for 28" vs 26" during this transition period, but not all.   Colson 100% did, but I am not so sure Schwinn and others also did so.   @cyclingday , Marty may be able to add something.



Thank you, appreciate all the help I can get! I was actually looking for a 28” bike to play with again, but came across this. I traded for it thinking it was a 26er, I am ok with it being either! But would like to nail it down a bit more so I can either build it with 26 or 28!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

I may as well throw a picture of my old 1928 in here. This is all I have if it that would be useful. Visually it looks different to me, hard to tell though. And repost of the first pic in the thread of the bike in question to compare together. Again, the fork on the blue one is a WALD replacement so that won’t help at all looking at it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2021)

I could be wrong but I thought the forks on a 28" were narrower and a tad longer. V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I could be wrong but I thought the forks on a 28" were narrower and a tad longer. V/r Shawn



I’d have thought the same. Too bad I’ll never be able to tell with this one. I actually came across some information you posted last year about Schwinn still offering 28” wheel bikes as an option after the 26” came out. I was not aware of that and had never heard it! So the real question still remains, did Schwinn build one frame which then got outfitted with whatever wheels were ordered, or did they build 2 different frames at the same time? I could see the fork being different and changed for whatever wheel size.


----------



## Jon Olson (May 11, 2021)

I believe my bicycle is a 1932 26” Schwinn, that I’m restoring it, but for now it’s in parts. Just took the measurement of my rear fender frame. The other pictures are of parts that appear to be original to the bicycle.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> I believe my bicycle is a 1932 26” Schwinn, that I’m restoring it, but for now it’s in parts. Just took the measurement of my rear fender frame. The other pictures are of parts that appear to be original to the bicycle.View attachment 1409564
> View attachment 1409560
> 
> View attachment 1409562
> ...



Interesting! If yours is a ‘32 with that serial number, mine was built 3,966 ahead of yours! So it’s appearing older than I thought and still unsure on the wheel size! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2021)

During the 28" to 26" wheel transition period starting in late 1933 through I believe 37, some motobike frame makers (not all) simply used the old 28" frame dimensions for both wheel sizes and some did not, depending on whether the stay width would take a wider 26" tire.  Those that did simply used a fender spacer on the seat and chain stay bridges while using a shorter & wider-crowned fork.  Early Snyder-made Hawthorne's I know did this a year or so and _maybe_ others . Not sure if Schwinn did so.  Colson, in late_ 33 straight away_ shortened both the chain-stay AND widened the fork crown/shortened the legs (moto frames) when the 26" size came on the scene.  It would be interesting to _know_ when(#'s) Schwinn-made motobike frames and forks began to physically change specific to 26" wheels using the wider fork crowns and wider seat and chain stays. Not necessarily the stay length, which could have remained the same length.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

SKPC said:


> During the 28" to 26" wheel transition period starting in 1933 through I believe 37, some motobike frame makers (not all) simply used the old 28" frame dimensions for both wheel sizes and some did not, depending on whether the stay width would take a wider 26" tire.  Those that did simply used a fender spacer on the seat and chain stay bridges while using a shorter & wider-crowned fork.  Early Snyder-made Hawthorne's I know did this and _maybe_ others . Not sure if Schwinn did so.  Colson, in late_ 33 straight away_ shortened both the chain-stay AND fork width/length(moto frames) when the 26" size came on the scene.  It would be interesting to _know_ when Schwinn made frames and forks specific to 26" with wider fork crowns/shorter lengths and where in the serial number base this ended /began.



Hoping some others chime in with some pictures and measurements so maybe we can put this to rest!


----------



## Jon Olson (May 11, 2021)

After looking up your bicycle I think mine must be a 1933 Schwinn with a 1932 crank. Just like my 1937 Schwinn roadster with a 1936 crank.


























And it also measures the same as yours with 26” tires


----------



## dasberger (May 11, 2021)

My '27 frame seems to be around an inch bigger all the way around...  Some variation depending where chain adjuster bolts are currently...
Tried to get the tape as close as I could to where you were measuring


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

dasberger said:


> My '27 frame seems to be around an inch bigger all the way around...  Some variation depending where chain adjuster bolts are currently...
> Tried to get the tape as close as I could to where you were measuring
> 
> View attachment 1409797
> ...



I’m gonna go out on a limb and say based on what we have all concluded here, when the engineers started playing with the idea of 26” tires, they redesigned the frame to accommodate both sometime in the early 30’s and it probably stayed the same for years. I can definitely see a little difference in your ‘27 frame.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 11, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> After looking up your bicycle I think mine must be a 1933 Schwinn with a 1932 crank. Just like my 1937 Schwinn roadster with a 1936 crank.View attachment 1409788
> View attachment 1409789
> 
> View attachment 1409790
> ...



Love your roadster!


----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2021)

See link below to* pre-B9/B10 (1933 and earlier)... *Early Schwinn serial numbers thread.









						Prewar schwinn serial list | All Things Schwinn
					

Very nice piece! A Superior Racer!?? The serial numbers on the lightweights with the 3 piece cranks only had 4 digits after the letter during that time. And they were hand stamped verses being machine stamped like the lightweights with the one piece crank. Check out @Miq 's thread...




					thecabe.com


----------



## KingSized HD (May 13, 2021)

I don't own this but I've been tracking it and have posted it to the "Bikes on Craigslist" forum, looks like the same big cloverleaf sprocket as yours. The ad says it has 28" wheels. The frame size looks smaller than yours to me(at the headtube). 








						Late 1920s antique Schwinn bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Antique Schwinn bicycle model name is electric. This is a big wheel cruiser with 28-in wheels. Morrow rear hub with coaster brake, skip tooth crank, front truss rods, and a nice brass head badge. 19...



					medford.craigslist.org


----------



## RustyHornet (May 14, 2021)

SKPC said:


> See link below to* pre-B9/B10 (1933 and earlier)... *Early Schwinn serial numbers thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will read through that later! Seems as though mine is a ‘33. The big question is tire size on mine. Given that both were available. Probably won’t ever really know. It’s really starting to seem like the frames were all the same and would accommodate either. Makes sense from manufacturing standpoint.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 14, 2021)

KingSized HD said:


> I don't own this but I've been tracking it and have posted it to the "Bikes on Craigslist" forum, looks like the same big cloverleaf sprocket as yours. The ad says it has 28" wheels. The frame size looks smaller than yours to me(at the headtube).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. See to me the frame looks the same, almost has a nose down appearance, like the top tube bend is higher than the head tube. I’m glad to see another big clover, because I haven’t seen another I don’t think.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 14, 2021)

I wish _I _b9 or b10.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 14, 2021)

I took some more pictures and measurements the other day. I’ll share them here.

First is a comparison of my red ‘39 at the top triangle to the blue/green unknown ‘33 same spot.










These next few are 4 different bikes. The black is a ‘36 ladies Henderson. The blue is a ladies ‘40 Fleet badge. Red is my ‘39 again. And lastly the ‘33. This was hard to measure and photograph, but assume the end of the tape is lined up with the inside of the frame tube.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 14, 2021)

KingSized HD said:


> I don't own this but I've been tracking it and have posted it to the "Bikes on Craigslist" forum, looks like the same big cloverleaf sprocket as yours. The ad says it has 28" wheels. The frame size looks smaller than yours to me(at the headtube).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here’s mine again. EDIT, you are right! Head tube definitely looks shorter on that one.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 15, 2021)

Took the fenders off, aired up the tires, chain guard off, raised seat, longer bars... easier to see the tires spacing with fenders off.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 18, 2021)

*I’m looking for a head badge for this bike! Prewar Schwinn with 2-1/2 hole spacing. If you have one or can show me a picture of one, please let me know!*

Figured I’d update this thread. I believe this to be a 1933 B9 based on what I’ve been able to find. I’ve been building on it, trying to learn from it and riding it around a lot. Absolutely love the bike and am excited to keep improving on it.

I made my own bars by modifying a set of 50’s Boy Scout bars. Found a Shelby crank that looks similar to the original. A set of prewar drop centers that I already had in working order. Goodyear tread red brick tires. Jeweled coke bottle grips, restored seat off one of my other bikes for now.


----------



## dasberger (Oct 5, 2021)

KingSized HD said:


> I don't own this but I've been tracking it and have posted it to the "Bikes on Craigslist" forum, looks like the same big cloverleaf sprocket as yours. The ad says it has 28" wheels. The frame size looks smaller than yours to me(at the headtube).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was actually able to purchase this bike....  Still waiting for it to make it east.  Will update findings once I dig into it


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 6, 2021)

Sad update on this bike… I was changing around gearing on this one the other day and I noticed something that made me sad… it will have to sit around for awhile till I get time to fix it…

Frame is cracked…


----------



## tacochris (Jun 13, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Sad update on this bike… I was changing around gearing on this one the other day and I noticed something that made me sad… it will have to sit around for awhile till I get time to fix it…
> 
> Frame is cracked…
> 
> ...



Man dont let this one side line you too long!  Bare metal the area with a wire wheel and drill a hole at each end of the crack and weld-er up!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 13, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Man dont let this one side line you too long!  Bare metal the area with a wire wheel and drill a hole at each end of the crack and weld-er up!



If that were the only issue with this one! This is the one I’ve got an entire rear frame to section in. That crack is only one part of it, one seat stay was full of water at some point and had frozen, the tube is completely round vs ovate like it’s supposed to be…


----------



## tacochris (Jun 13, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> If that were the only issue with this one! This is the one I’ve got an entire rear frame to section in. That crack is only one part of it, one seat stay was full of water at some point and had frozen, the tube is completely round vs ovate like it’s supposed to be…



Yeesh....Thats a tall order.
Well stick with it, its totally doable!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 13, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Yeesh....Thats a tall order.
> Well stick with it, its totally doable!



That’s the plan! But right now I’m waiting for a 1924 Schwinn to show up!


----------

